# NHL Awards - who wins them?



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Who wins the major awards this year in the NHL?

- Calder - rookie of the year
- Conn Smythe - MVP of playoffs
- Hart - MVP of regular season
- Selke - Top defensive forward
- Jack Adams - Coach of the year
- Vezina - Goalie of the year
- Norris - Defenseman of the year

My picks would look like this:
Calder - Kane
Conn Smythe - Fleury (because goalies have a habit of winning them - otherwise Sidney)
Hart - Ovechkin
Selke - Patrick Sharp - Torn between him and Datsyuk but Sharp had all the SH goals and a solid +/- for a Chicago team
Jack Adams - Carbonneau
Vezina - Brodeur - tough call but this is not the playoffs, not an MVP type award...just the best goalie
Norris - Lidstrom (just rename the trophy and give it to him every year)


----------

